

Show HN: RhodeCode launches its hosting service for Git & Mercurial - sebastiank123
https://rhodecode.com

======
hauschi
Another open source project going professional?

~~~
rhodecode
Corrrrrect :)

The hosted version is making it easier to get started with RhodeCode. And for
companies we offer a dedicated support.

But RhodeCode itself is and stays completely open source.

